# Transducers Cone angle



## jshbuckeye (Feb 27, 2005)

I was just wondering if anyone had a chart that showed how much of the bottom you were looking at, when in different depths of water with different degree of angle transducers.


----------



## Rednek (Nov 6, 2006)

20 degrees - 0.35 or roughly 1/3 of depth 
24 degrees - 0.42 or roughly 2/5 of depth 
30 degrees - 0.53 or roughly 1/2 of depth 
40 degrees - 0.72 or roughly 3/4 of depth 
50 degrees - 0.93 or roughly 9/10 of depth 
60 degrees - 1.15 x depth 
70 degrees - 1.4 x depth 
73 degrees - 1.48 x depth 
80 degrees - 1.68 x depth 
90 degrees - 2 x depth 
100 degrees - 2.38 x depth 
110 degrees - 2.85 x depth


----------



## jshbuckeye (Feb 27, 2005)

Thanks rednek that is exactly what I was looking for.


----------

